# Technique, Theory, Playing Tips and Tricks > Theory, Technique, Tips and Tricks >  Em Chord

## Ed Goist

Hi All:
I'm an amateur guitarist whose been playing mandolin for about a month. I've been working on about 10 tunes, all from tabs.

I have a specific questions about the Em chord [0-2-2-0] (as played in the verse of _Losing My Religion_): Is it appropriate to finger this chord with just the middle finger?

I find it easier to make this chord using just the middle finger, than trying to fit two fingers in that small second fret. Currently I'm using my middle finger with a straight first knuckle (thereby applying almost all of the meat of the finger to the a & d string courses). This allows me to very cleanly create the chord structure. 

Also in the verse, there is another voicing of this chord interspersed [0-2-0-0]. When going from the standard Em to this voicing, all I have to do now is bend the first knuckle of the middle finger to hit the d string exclusively. I've gotten fairly good at this transition.

So, is it appropriate to finger the Em chord this way (one finger)? or am I learning a bad habit that I will need to un-learn down the road _(BTDT with the guitar!)._

If you fell that the Em should be played with two fingers exclusively, and hints on how to do that without muting the e and/or g string(s)?

Thanks much in advance;
Ed

----------


## Hal Jeanes

In my opinion, it is fine to use just one finger for Em.  I have done it this way for years.

----------


## Pete Martin

I would suggest using the index finger for this as it keeps your fingering in the scale.  You also might want to try these Em voicings.  Might find one you like better, or as much.

GDAE
0223
4223
457x
4577

----------


## SincereCorgi

Most of the methods I've read lean toward using a single finger if possible. However, these were not classical methods... if you're trying to develop a technique based in a moral formal tradition you should probably buy a good violin double-stops book and work from there. If you have large fingers, that's probably comforting- my fingers are pretty slender, and require some contortions to keep everything pressed down.

----------


## Dfyngravity

Classical methods would very likely say use one finger. Classical method for any instrument is all about efficient playing. Which finger you would use is based on what you just played and what you are about to play, which is why site reading is an art and extremely essential in classical playing..it isn't simply just reading notes. For an Em ( 0-2-2-0), the first finger would be your first option unless say you where sliding one or both notes up the finger board....then your second finger may be a more viable option. 

I too have fairly slender fingers too and sometime contorting your fingers is just what ya gotta do.

----------


## Malcolm G.

And if you have fat fingers - there is no option for 0-2-2-0. For me this applies to just about any chord where adjacent pairs are fretted together. If you manage two fingers down near the nut - it gets to be impossible farther up the neck.

This is why, even with my ham fists, I don't especially go for wider necks.

----------


## DSDarr

> I would suggest using the index finger for this as it keeps your fingering in the scale.  You also might want to try these Em voicings.  Might find one you like better, or as much.
> 
> GDAE
> 0223
> 4223
> 457x
> 4577


For what it is worth I never use 0220 for Em -- almost always one of the ones that Pete shows above.  
My fingers are too fat to finger 0220 with two fingers and not quite fat enough to make it easy to do this with one finger. I tend to use x223 more than anything actually.

David

----------


## Phil Goodson

I use 9-5-7-0 most of the time.  Often seems to be in a convenient place as I'm going to the D or B chords.
But when using 4-2-2-0(or3), I certainly use just the index finger for the -2-2-

----------


## Ed Goist

> For what it is worth I never use 0220 for Em -- almost always one of the ones that Pete shows above.  
> My fingers are too fat to finger 0220 with two fingers and not quite fat enough to make it easy to do this with one finger. I tend to use x223 more than anything actually.
> 
> David


Hi David:
I assume you use an index finger barre on the second fret for X223?
Also, along the same lines, any tips on forming the A family chords which fret the second frets of the G & D string? I find these even harder to form well since I'm reaching across the neck to form the chord (A: 2-2-4-0, for example).
How ironic, years of guitar playing related griping about my hands being too small, and now I'm griping that they're too big (to fit both index and middle finger on the second fret of the G & D courses). Classic! 
-Ed

----------


## DSDarr

> Hi David:
> I assume you use an index finger barre on the second fret for X223?


Hi Ed,

Yep! index finger barre and then middle finger on 1st string...

-David

----------


## MandoNicity

If you're looking for an open ringing sound, which would suit "My Religion", use 4200, which should be easy to finger.  I use this often for open posistions.  

JR

----------


## Mike Bunting

> If you're looking for an open ringing sound, which would suit "My Religion", use 4200, which should be easy to finger.  I use this often for open posistions.  
> 
> JR


 With the A in it?

----------


## Pete Martin

Oh, oh, the dreaded Em11 chord rears its Jazzy head... :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Rob Gerety

I tend to grab 4223.

----------


## mandroid

Visualize the Dm, 2001, the Em is barring with your index finger 2 strings, [e,b notes]
[ middle finger on the G(m3rd), ring on the B(V)] ... bebg

if you happen to be up the neck.. , 4,5,7,7, [Cm shifted up, pinky barre] bgeb

 and 9,9,10,12, is up  there,further, [Think of the 0013, Gm, shifted up, index barre at the 9th fret]

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Oh, oh, the dreaded Em11 chord rears its Jazzy head...


Now you're spookin' the horses.  :Smile:

----------


## Jim Broyles

> Oh, oh, the dreaded Em11 chord rears its Jazzy head...


Without a D?? ( or a G, for that matter) :Grin:

----------


## CTH Man

If you can do it with one finger ...and be in position for your next move then sure...why not.
Depending on the sound I'm looking for I will use 4 2 2 X or 9 9 10 12 .The 2 2 and the 9 9  in both of these held with the index.

----------


## Doug Hoople

> Originally Posted by Pete Martin
> 
> Oh, Oh, the dreaded Em11 chord rears its Jazzy head... 
> 
> 
> Without a D?? ( or a G, for that matter)


On the mandolin, the m11 chord is an ensemble chord, and the D and the G in this case would be somebody else's job. 

Generally speaking, people playing regular 8-string mandolins shouldn't be trying m11 chords alone at home!  :Grin:

----------


## mrmando

I often use 4520.

----------


## Various

Me Too.  4520 rules!

----------

